# Seiko Kinetic Question



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello,i was given a Arctura Kinetic last year, about 4 months later it made an odd sound like something unwinding (best i can think of to describe it) it was quite loud. Ever since it has not lost any time, but makes a noise when its moved from side to side now, like something is moving around inside it. Went to somebody today to check it out and they say its a normal noise for it to make, although i dont remember it making the noise ever!

Any help appreciated

Mike


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

I suspect that all you're hearing is the rotor part of the mechanism, this is quite normal. As you move your arm the rotor spins round inside the watch and the movement charges the battery, a bit like a dynamo. On some kinetic watches the noise is quite noticeable, but nothing to worry about.










The rotor is the crescent shaped disc with Seiko stamped on it.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Thankyou!









Now i cant use my excuse for being on here ''im getting advice,not buying''

I'll have to rename the bookmark!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

minkle said:


> Thankyou!
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Welcome Minkle......


----------

